# A Mountain of Fish



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Sunday July 16, 2017, the Florida Fisherman ll returns home with :

Will we do the same this Sunday morning? Welcome on board as we find out together. 
Ready? Let's go:



Madeira Beach, Florida, is ever so hard to leave, but leave we must. After all, we are on a mission; a mission to catch, 'A Mountain of Fish!'

It's a long way out to the very productive far off Florida snapper-grouper banks. Trolling can be extremely productive.
The Florida's fishing coach, Mr. John Martin, congratulates long time 'Regular's' Club Member, Mr. Eddie Sumrall:

Later Friday evening, Captain Bryon is so proud of Ed:

The very good eating vermilion snapper are on fire:

The mangrove snapper are also hungry:

Even the cobia are ready for breakfast:

And, as the sun peaks through the heavy cloud cover, so are we:


Talk about a fight. Watch Florida native, Mr. John Martin, in action 18 seconds into the video at the end of this report:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The Florida's red snapper season is over. Hope the recreational private boat owners can take up the slack. Regardless of what NOAA tells us, real seasons with realistic possession limits are needed to better control the very aggressive American red snapper. They are taking control of many off shore reefs. All to often well established mangrove snapper and grouper spots now are home to only the highly restricted red snapper:



Finally! A very good eating fish we can actually keep:



This 'donkey' is worth remembering:


Wonder if 'Coach' John can catch anything other than red snapper, amber jack, and scamp grouper:

Question answered:


Every wonder how the Florida Fisherman ll catches so many fish on a very regular basis? Extremely expensive, top of the line, electronics have a great deal to do with it:

The Furuno's transducer alone cost well over $3,000.00

Oh No! Look at the rain on that radar:

Talk about a real flood:

Stop Mr. Dan Jackman? Never! Dan hopes to earn jack pot money with his rainy-day prize grouper:

Don't think too much of the idea of getting soaked? Until the rain stops long time first mate, Will, shows us what, when, where, and how:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Finally:




Mr. Alex Stalcy, Bradenton, Florida, a true American:



Mr. Chris Liebeck does the honor:

Looking good:

Lake Wales finest, Mr. Gene Hayes, found out first hand what brute power is all about:



We are seeing a lot of red grouper and we have not even been targeting them:

Talk about a real Florida variety:

Late Saturday evening. It's good to see that NOAA actually does on the water research:

With the NOAA research vessel still in the background, it's time to 'go home!'

After a great night's sleep:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The Florida unloads 'A Mountain of Fish!'

Mr. USA is so proud of his 31 pound king:

Those huge smiles are real:

Best friends Dan & Ed share in jackpot money. Dan's rainy day red grouper topped the scales @ 15.4 pounds; Ed's mangrove snapper 6.4:


Check out the action packed video of our trip:






By our standards the bite was a little slower than normal, regardless, we still ended up with, 'A Mountain of Fish!'

Talked to Captain Bryon about the 8/17 Deep drop/Pelagic trip. Both he and Captain Mark Hubbard are all excited about this one.

First up fishing deep-water for huge gag grouper. Captain Mark Hubbard:


Then, after loading the boxes with gags, we will be fishing a very deep-water large wreck we have never fished before. The last time I saw Captain Bryon this excited about fishing a new wreck we loaded the boxes with:

Been a long time since we targeted barrel fish. They run big, strong, and ready for a fight. Justin can tell you all about that:

Along with snowy, yellowedge grouper, & barrel fish, Pelagics will be targeted:

This 63 hour trip will be limited to 18 guest. I will be carrying additional battery power for my cameras. It will be needed!
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice load of fish!!!!!! The Captn in the chair looks like Ted Nugent.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Capt. Nugent*

Thanks! Mark will be honored. Ted is one of the good guys.


----------

